# Has anyone actually found parasites to Hashimoto's?



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Curious - have any of you actually done parasite testing, found some, been treated, and then had your autoimmune condition/hashimoto's antibody attack turn off?

Looking for ways to turn off the attack.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe the parasites caused body stress and that in turn elevated the antibodies?

Then when you treated the parasites and got rid of that infection, the antibody count reduced.

Just a guess.


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Swimmer, you may or may not recall me. I had the most horrendous 18 months with my health. In particular, crippling CFS and a swinging thyroid. I saw so many specialists and was eventually even sent to a psychiatrist!!!

I spent 4 sessions arguing with him because I refused to acknowledge that my CFS was caused as a result of my reaction to chronic illness. I joined a thyroid forum in the UK and someone recommended I see a certain specialist that she had seen for Hashitoxicosis, as most my symptoms were pointing in that direction.

I recently saw this excellent endocrine specialist in London and he took a particular interest in the root cause of my problems. He diagnosed me with chronic viral inflammatory syndrome and thyroiditis. My ESR levels have been high for over a year now but none of the specialists I have seen could tell me why! I thought I was Hashitoxicosis for such a long time but he put this down to an immune system dysfunction that was triggered by a viral infection that I had in December 2012 (rubella virus - he thinks HHV-6 and related viruses).

He put me on a strict diet for 12 days (today is day 11) of avocado's. lemons, white fish, a bit of salt and pepper, coconut milk/water. I had an allergic reaction to avocado's and this was changed to white potato.

I was told that on day 4/5 I would start feeling ill as the viral infection worked itself out my body but that I must stick with it. He told me that this diet is designed to kill off any parasites and viruses and calm inflammation in the body.

I did indeed feel very sick and seemed to transgress through every symptom that I had had in the last year i.e. dry eyes, palpitations, swinging thyroid, fever, mucus discharge, nausea, etc etc. Around day 8, I felt that something had changed. Palpitations were very mild and I still felt nausea but it was less than before and for the first time in months, I did not have to use eye drops for my "dry eyes".

Day 10, I woke up with no nausea but this came back during the day but very mildly. I could feel the inflammation in my body had calmed down considerably but sort of had this flu like energy zap after doing too much.

Day 11 today and I feel really good. I have dropped a dress size and haven't felt this good in 18 months. Tomorrow is meant to be my last day on the diet and I cannot recommend this enough for people who have crippling chronic fatigue or inflammation in their body - I can feel my whole system has "cleared" up.

I am due to see this specialist for a follow up on Thursday so intend to stick to the diet until then as I feel it will not harm. He will then progress to the next phase which is to reintroduce foods. Apparently this diet is also used as a diagnostic tool.

I feel as if my CFS has been cured. I know I have a while to go until I am back to full strength but I am definitely on the right track now. I am so glad that I never stopped looking for answers and didn't accept everything that specialists told me i.e. "I need to learn to live with it"!!! Most can probably relate to that helpless feeling of fighting against the world and beginning to think you are losing the plot.

Anyway, I hope that this can help other people with their problems. Chronic fatigue is a symptom and does not go away on its own until the actual problem is dealt with.

I found this excellent article on CFS - Fighting those Persistent Infections with CFIDS by Jacob Teitelbaum MD which explains things in precise detail.

Good luck!


----------

